# ***  تقرير: التحول إلى النصرانية يتزايد بين شباب الجامعات في تونس ***



## mekhael malak (24 يناير 2008)

*معلومات تنفيها السلطات وتؤكد أن            المسيحيين كلهم أجانب*
*           تقرير: التحول إلى النصرانية يتزايد بين شباب الجامعات في تونس







*نقلا            عن: العربية نت

          ذكر تقرير إخباري الثلاثاء 22-1-2008 أن *           تونس تشهد إقبالا واسعا على "حملات تبشير" تجري حاليا في البلاد*            التي يعتنق 99% من مواطنيها الإسلام. وقالت مجلة "حقائق" التونسية إن            تونسيين، خاصة من الشباب وطلاب الجامعات، يقبلون على التحول للمسيحية            والقيام بـ"حملات تبشير في محيطهم" مضيفة أن * مجموعة منهم أسست موقعا على شبكة الإنترنت لهذا الغرض            أطلقت عليه اسم "البشارة".*

          ويتضمن الموقع شهادات لمن يقول إنهم *تونسيون            "اعتنقوا المسيحية"* من بينهم فتاة تدعى            حنان وتقول: "أنا من تونس العاصمة، قبلت المسيح في يونيو/حزيران 1999 أنا           *انتمي لكنيسة محلية ناطقة باللهجة التونسية.            المسيح هو كل شيء في حياتي ولا أقدر أن أتصور حياتي من دونه"*.            وكتب على الصفحة الأولى من الموقع إن "الفصل 5 من دستور الجمهورية            التونسية يضمن حرمة الفرد وحرية المعتقد ويحمي حرية القيام بالشعائر            الدينية ما لم تخل بالأمن العام".

ووضع القائمون على الموقع رقم هاتف محمول بتونس وعنوان            بريد إلكتروني لتسهيل الاتصال بهم. كما وضعوا رابطا إلكترونيا نحو برنامج            بعنوان "عسلامة"، وهي عبارة تعني مرحبا باللهجة التونسية، يبث على قناة            فضائية موضحين أنه "أوّل برنامج تونسي يقدم على القنوات المسيحية وتبثه            قناة الحياة.. يعنى بتقديم تعاليم السيد المسيح كما هي مكتوبة في            الإنجيل". والسلطات التونسية تنفي بشدة أن يكون هناك من التونسيين من            تنصر، وتشير إلى أن عدد المسيحيين في تونس يناهز 20 ألفاً كلهم أجانب،            فيما تشير وزارة الشؤون الدينية التونسية إلى أن عدد الكنائس المنتشرة في            تونس يصل إلى 11 كنيسة.


​


----------



## GogoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

*لم تزل كلمة الرب تنمو وتزداد وتعتز وتثبت الى الابد امين*​


----------



## SALVATION (29 مايو 2009)

_لى خراف ليست من هذه الحظيره ينبغى ان تاتى بتلك ايضا_
_شكرا للخبر_​


----------



## fateh (29 مايو 2009)

*ماذا وجدوا هؤلاء في المسيحيةولم يجدوه في الاسلام *


----------



## زهق الباطل. (29 مايو 2009)

و القافلة تسير


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2009)

fateh قال:


> *ماذا وجدوا هؤلاء في المسيحيةولم يجدوه في الاسلام *


* وجدوا المحبه*
*لم يجدوا الارهاب الدموى*
*وجدو الكثير*
*وتستطيع ان تجدة انت اذا قرات الكتاب المقدس*
*على هذا الرابط *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/bible.php*​


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2009)

نشكر الرب يسوع
سلام المسيح


----------



## fateh (31 مايو 2009)

*دين اسمه الاسلام وتحيته السلام عليكم لا اظن انه دين ارهاب*
*ملحوظه *
*اللون الاحمر للادارة*


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2009)

fateh قال:


> *دين اسمه الاسلام وتحيته السلام عليكم لا اظن انه دين ارهاب*


* تقصد*
*دين رمزة السيف*
*والفتوحات الاسلاميه اساس تكوينة*
*والتفجيرات اساس قوته*
*من ادنا الارض الى اقصاها*
*اشك انه ليس دين الارهاب*​


----------



## Rosetta (1 يونيو 2009)

*هنيئا لمن عرفوا المسيح ...

فطريق الخلاص بانتظارهم​*


----------



## besho55 (1 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يظهر ذاته لأولاده ويعرفهم طريقة


----------



## la Fleur (23 مارس 2010)

bitar قال:


> * تقصد*
> *دين رمزة السيف*
> *والفتوحات الاسلاميه اساس تكوينة*
> *والتفجيرات اساس قوته*
> ...


السلام عليكم جميعا
انا كمسلمة تزنسية لست ضد حملات التبشير لانه الدين اقناع
و اذا انسان موش مقتنع بينه لن يفيد الدين شئ و لا هو يستفيد
و الاسلام اعطى للفرد حرية الاختيار
ليس من السليم الحديث عن اي ديانة بهذا الشكل
هل تعرف الفرق بين الاسلام و المسيحية ؟
الفرق اننو احنا كمسلمين نؤمن بالمسيحية و نحترموها 
ليس كذلك فقط بل نحب المسيح كما نحب موسى كانبياء الله 
ليس بامكانك ان تنسب الارهاب للاسلام لمجرد اشخاص تنسب نفسها للاسلام والله
اعلم من وراءها هي اللي تمارس الارهاب انا لم انسب في اي وقت جرائم جورج بوش 
او غيره للمسيحية و لا جرائم الصهاينة و المجازر اللي في فلسطين لليهودية
نبينا محمد تعايش مع كل الاديان و الاجناس و لم يحارب الا بعد اعتداء اي دفاع عن
النفس 
و شكرا انا مع حوار الديانات ارجوك اخي لا تكن متعصب لدينك لا احد يجبرك على
تغييره لتتعصب 
​


----------

